# MonStar's HIT/TKD Journal



## M.J.H. (Nov 26, 2004)

Decided, after pigging out yesterday like a friggin' mad man for Thanksgiving, to start a cutting phase. I am going to focus on maintaining my strength and size and really focus primarily on dropping bodyfat. For whatever reason I have been adding a lot of flab the past few months, and it has really started to get out of hand. I can't be having my confidence compromised because I have some ridiculous cravings. 

*TKD = Targetted Ketogenic Diet*
I am going to be following a TKD, which is basically Atkin's style eating with 30-40g of simple sugars preworkout to fuel my workout. That's the diet in a nutshell. 

*HIT = High Intensity Training*
I am going to be training every other day, extremely low-volume, focusing on progression. Following a push/pull/legs split. 

Wish me luck guys!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 26, 2004)

Friday; 11-26-2004


Training:

Great workout today, really hit my back extremely hard. Trained back/biceps today and my workout was short, and balls to the wall. No complaints at all. 

*Support Rows:* *280 x 9!* + 2 (assisted)

*CG Cable Pulldowns:* 245 x 6

*Nautilus Pullovers:* 270 x 10

*Nautilus Curls:* 130 x 9

*Incline Hammer Curls:* 50's x 6 

Hit my lats extremely hard, absolutely no compaints here at all. Started off with a nice PR on support rows, and then some pulldowns and pullovers. Moved onto some curls and finished up with some hammers, great workout.


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* scrambled eggs, bacon
*Meal 2:* fried steak + cheese + mayo
*Meal 3:* tuna + mayo 
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole, Sweettarts 
*Postworkout:* whey protein 
*Meal 5:* fried steak + mayo
*Meal 6:* filet mignon steak
*Meal 7:* grilled chicken ceasar salad
*Meal 8:* 3 hot dogs 

Actually, I think this diet is going to be more of a breeze than I thought. As long as I keep myself under control with my total # of calories, I shouldn't have any problems on a TKD. 


Sleep: 6.5 hours.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey, I'm the first one to see this journal! I WIN!!!  Great to see you back on HIT, LOL. Honestly though Mike, I think you have too much strength right now. Why don't you send me just a little bit. I'll pay you, LOL. Good luck.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 26, 2004)

Eh, looks like Mono's killing another dog.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Eh, looks like Mono's killing another dog.


 EPA said i had to stop... theyre on the endangered species list because of me.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 27, 2004)

*rock:* Thanks for stopping by bud, I really appreciate it. I am glad to be back on HIT as well man, for whatever reason. I am looking forward to getting back into the swing of things with HIT. I am not going to be doing squats HIT style though, too taxing on my CNS---especially since I am taking in so little carbs on this TKD. 

*aggies1ut:* LOL. 

*Monolith:* Whatever you say, bud.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 27, 2004)

Saturday; 11-27-2004


Training:

Rest day today, which is actually nice because I work almost all day. I am not too sore at all, I am still taking the ETS stuff that chris mason sent me to try out. Stuff virtually eliminates all of my DOMS, no bullsh*t. 


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* fried steak + cheese + mayo
*Meal 2:* grilled chicken + cheese
*Meal 3:* cheese cubes
*Meal 4:* mixed nuts
*Meal 5:* cheese cubes
*Meal 6:* bunless double cheeseburger
*Meal 7:* grilled chicken ceasar salad
*Meal 8:* scrambled eggs, bacon


Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 27, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> EPA said i had to stop... theyre on the endangered species list because of me.


Damn those governmental agencies....


----------



## chris mason (Nov 27, 2004)

The product will be especially helpful on a diet.  One of the mods at getbig.com has been using it while on a CKD diet and had wonderfull success with it.

As I told you, it will allow you to train harder, more often.

Here is a link to the thread the mod at getbig started:

http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=13206.0


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 27, 2004)

*aggies1ut:* LOL. 

*chris:* Thanks for stopping by, bud. That's great to hear because a CKD and a TKD are extremely similar, the only difference is that I don't do weekend carb-ups, I take in 30-40g of simple sugars before my workout to fuel my HIT session. I am curious how soon to my workout should I eat my Sweettarts, and idea? I was thinking maybe 15-20 minutes before my workout with my Swole? What do you think?


----------



## chris mason (Nov 27, 2004)

I am not familiar with Swole?  Anyway, if you have not eaten in several hours and just take the candy then that should be fine.  If you have eaten a meal within the last few hours you might want to have the candy a bit sooner.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 27, 2004)

*chris:* Hey man, here is a link to some info about Swole, it's a creatine product: 

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=689

I am going to post my results with HIT/TKD here in this journal. So far, so good. I really like what I am eating on a TKD---Atkin's style eating for me is just a breeze. I just have to stay in control of my binging that's all. Hopefully all will go well with this, I am hoping to drop down to around 220 lbs. We'll see what happens.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 27, 2004)

Good Luck Mike!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 28, 2004)

*I'm Trying:* Thanks man, I appreciate it!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 28, 2004)

Sunday; 11-28-2004


Training:

Good workout today I think, especially since I am running on low carbs. No complaints at all today about my workout intensity, etc. 

*Incline BB Presses:* *255 x 6!* + 2 (assisted)

*Nautilus Pec-Deck Flyes:* 200 x 11

*Upright Rows:* *185 x 7!* + 2 (assisted)

*Nautilus Lateral Raises:* 240 x 7

*Skullcrushers:* *155 x 8!* + 2 (assisted) 

Good workout today, hit a few nice PR's here today. Threw around some decent weight on inclines, then some upright rows that weren't too shabby. Moved onto some lateral raises and then some JM presses. I realized today that I am not really doing skullcrushers like most people do them. I lower the bar down to my neck/chin area and flare my elbows out a bit. I am going to take a video of them in the near future. 


Diet: 

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole, Sweettarts
*Postworkout:* whey protein
*Meal 2:* ?


Sleep: 6 hours.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 28, 2004)

Good job man. Are you still doing any Ph's or have you discontinued??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Mike!    Hope you had a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Nov 30, 2004)

Damn MonStar you are huge dawg good luck man. I am interested in the diet you are doing looks good.


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Yep , nice diet bro. Good luck , and continue the good work dude


----------

